# Convert SS to geared bike, or go with Fargo....???



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking for feedback. I have a Kona Unit that I can no longer use in it's current state (I have back issues, and a SS isn't the best thing for me, plus I want a cockpit setup that is back friendly-upright/multiple hand positions). I want to set it up, or have a bike, for long distance gravel roads/touring (better on my back than singletrack).

My question is: Do I invest in a new rear wheel, drivetrain, bars, etc..., or sell it off and go for a fargo that is already set up (shorter more upright cockpit, drop bars, etc...)?

I figure what I invest in the bike would be around what I would pay for a Fargo plus proceeds of selling bike, maybe a little more needed for the Fargo.

I'm also fairly stretched out on a 18" Kona Unit (I'm 5'9") with a 90mm stem and niner carbon bars. Maybe Jones bars would help here?









The benefit of converting is if/when my back is better I can always go back to SS, but always been interested in the Fargo.

Just want to see if anyone has feedback on this topic as I have a lot of time on my hands due to not being able to straddle my bikes.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Since you are used to SS just run a 1x9 or 1x10 system that will be a lot of gears. If you hunt around for some deals it shouldn't cost that much to add gears to your bike.

A Jones style bar will definitely get you into a more upright position as will simply swapping in a shorter stem with your current bars.

Keeping the current bike assume the Unit can take a rear dérailleur. Does it come with another set of sliding dropouts that have a hanger on them?


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

I would need to get the geared dropouts through Kona. I would also need to get a new wheel as mine is SS specific. Basically, drop outs, rear wheel, cassette, derailleur, shifter, chainring, and bars. Definitely go 1x10 as my MTB has it and absolutely love it. Plenty of range for me. It also doesn't help that I am injured and just staring at Fargos on the internet constantly .


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Is the hub cassette style, it looks to be. Plenty of people have been able to get 6 gears on cassette style. Usually the top half of the range, just set the limiter on the RD and use a thumb shifter.

Is something like a Alfine out of the question? You could keep the wheel just need new spokes/nipples/hub. I would think the only issue is not having the cable mounts for a RD on the frame, this can be fixed with those adapter one or just using zip ties.

I just rebuilt up my On-One Inbred from a fixie to a IGH using a Nuvinci N360, next year I would like to break the stays and try a belt drive.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I would sit down and add up cost for what you want to do to the mtb. You may find that there is enough cost going on there that you are halfway to buying a complete Fargo/ you are halfway to building one.

Are you comfortable in the position that this bike offers? The Fargo will sit quite a bit differently. Before you make any decisions you should find someone/a shop that has one and take it for a spin.

I know that my back likes drop bars WAY better than a flat bar when set up correctly. The ability to move through so many positions is the key! (never ridden with jones bars but I bet that they would do the trick as well.)


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

1x10 seems to be the best option.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Rusheleven, my kona is comfortable, pre back injury, but think now I want to be more upright. I think the way I want to build up a geared bike would add another $800 or so (hope/Stan's wheel, xt 1x10, bars, etc...). I have always wanted a fargo though. Lots to think about and appreciate the perspective.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Not just put a lower gear and adjustable stem on it ?
Ive got multiple injuries, back problems aswell and my stem got chucked for a 50mm, bars got a 40mm rise and 20 of the gears slung but its still on its way to ss, im more upright but not so upright my back suffers more.
Plenty of cheap options ie salsa bars onone Mary etc, there's a thread in ss about making a 3 front 1 rear gear and links to 5/6 spd cassette on ss hubs that might be worth checking out.

You could always get a cheap 2nd hand geared bike

Give it death


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

Having converted a Monocog to a Manycog, I'd say to go with a 2nd geared bike. With what you would sink into components, you can probably find a deal on a complete bike. Also, once you start riding a decent amount again, the SS makes a good change of pace.

I sort of did both. I converted, but then eventually got a Specialized AWOL, which I love.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all of the feedback and good suggestions. I'm starting to lean towards a fargo for a few reasons. First and foremost, I've always wanted one and this is a good excuse (back injury, upright position, etc...) to get one. Second, I turn 40 in April. I think I may treat myself to a new bike. It's better than getting a sports car or some other mid life crisis gift. I'm not 100% there yet, but leaning in that direction. I do plan on selling the unit to cover some of the fargo however. Wifey doesn't want to see my collection get too big. 

If and when I get one, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds like you really just want a fargo...which means that whatever you do to the unit will probably be a disappointment because you will always have a nagging voice in the back of your head that says you should have just got a fargo. I have a unit and kind of want to turn it into a gravel grinder bike, but also kinda want a fargo. I still love the SS tho.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

jmctav23 said:


> sounds like you really just want a fargo...which means that whatever you do to the unit will probably be a disappointment because you will always have a nagging voice in the back of your head that says you should have just got a fargo. I have a unit and kind of want to turn it into a gravel grinder bike, but also kinda want a fargo. I still love the SS tho.


That's what I'm afraid of, it not living to my expectations. I love the Unit as a SS. It's just that I don't want to re-irritate my back with a SS. Plus, the fargo will put me more upright and that is better all around for my time in the saddle.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

lorsban said:


> 1x10 seems to be the best option.


Based on what?


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

RPG said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, it not living to my expectations. I love the Unit as a SS. It's just that I don't want to re-irritate my back with a SS. Plus, the fargo will put me more upright and that is better all around for my time in the saddle.


Not knocking your choice at all but I'm not really understanding your reasoning.
If you want a Fargo (nice looking bike for sure) get one, but to my way of thinking your logic isn't stacking up.
I have a bad back and chose an Ogre with short stem and Jones bars to keep me upright.
Surly or surely even, a bike with "drops" (racing bars) is going to have you bent over.
I'd understand getting a Fargo because you damn well like them, but not to save your back is all I'm saying.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Unit to 1x9*

I'm converting my Unit to 1x9 right now. So far I've spent around $130 including the hanger from Kona.

I already had a rear derailleur and an old set of wheels so that helped. If I had to purchase those I think I could get both of them for about $200 or so. I thought I'd like a Fargo too, but I don't like drops on the dirt. I had a Casseroll that I took on forest roads, but couldn't get used to the drops, just didn't feel right. That being said, you could always go up a size on the Fargo and put riser bars or something else.

Anyway, OP it's been a while, what did you decide?

Here's my Unit with a rear rack & bags attached:


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

cackalacky said:


> I'm converting my Unit to 1x9 right now. So far I've spent around $130 including the hanger from Kona.
> 
> I already had a rear derailleur and an old set of wheels so that helped. If I had to purchase those I think I could get both of them for about $200 or so. I thought I'd like a Fargo too, but I don't like drops on the dirt. I had a Casseroll that I took on forest roads, but couldn't get used to the drops, just didn't feel right. That being said, you could always go up a size on the Fargo and put riser bars or something else.
> 
> ...


Nice ride! I'd have to get the whole setup for a geared unit. I decided on the Fargo. I don't mind the drops. Plus I've always wanted one too. It's on order now, so when I get it, I'll post up some pics. Still tons of snow so I'm not sure when I'd be able to ride it. May? Hope not!


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

*1x10*

I used zee parts with 30t chainring


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Saki, that set up looks real nice.


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks, i left the granny gear on for a manual bailout. also i now have blackburn racks hose clamped to each fork blade. one for water bottle the other for a jet boil. good luck on your build.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats RPG, I'm sure you'll love it! Definitely want to see pictures.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

rifraf said:


> Not knocking your choice at all but I'm not really understanding your reasoning.
> If you want a Fargo (nice looking bike for sure) get one, but to my way of thinking your logic isn't stacking up.
> I have a bad back and chose an Ogre with short stem and Jones bars to keep me upright.
> Surly or surely even, a bike with "drops" (racing bars) is going to have you bent over.
> I'd understand getting a Fargo because you damn well like them, but not to save your back is all I'm saying.


I've tried alt bars before and didn't care for them. Thought about that for sure. And you're partially right. 75% of my reasoning is I wanted a fargo, and 25% on the back. However, i've been out for 6 months from the back injury and want to take every precaution not to disrupt it again, or minimize. I've been on my cross bike in a trainer for a bit over the winter. Riding the hoods was fine, but when I got on the drops, i'd get a sharp pain shooting down my leg. Upright was good though.


----------

